# Wh said there are no BIG fish in fresh water?



## Farmer

My KW teammate, Ben, took the old man to the river for some striper fishing. We met early and hit the river at daybreak. The spot was suprisingly close to the launch. It didn't take long before there was a comotion behind the kayak. The 37 inch striper was hooked good and the fight was every bit as strong as a big bull red...... and this was fresh water?








No more bites so we pulled out to try another spot. Caught a channel cat and a carp with bread! Don't laugh, I needed these two for Kayak War points. 
We made another move to float a faster moving part of the river to fish for brown trout with jerk baits. I caught a nice 13 inch trout and had a good half dozen strikes that I missed setting the hook. Ben must have caught a dozen or so trout. The water was moving fast and I spent a good bit of time looking over my shoulder for the next rough spot in the river. Ben fished almost non stop. I bet he casted more than twice as many times as I did and his casts were at the fishy spots. 
At the end of the float for the trout we found ourselves back at the striper spot. It wasn't long before I hung a 34 inch striper.
Had a great time fishing with Ben. I can fell the muscle ache from the paddling...


----------



## Infidel Castro

Beautiful fish.

Pete


----------



## 69Viking

Nice fish! Now the story would be better if we knew your location and what river you were fishing?


----------



## wshaw

I was kind of curious to know where this was too. Not trying to get you to reveal your spot, just general location would be cool to know. Great catch!!


----------



## need2fish

very cool - I want one


----------



## DLo

I'm pretty sure he wasn't catching brown trout in local waters, my guess would be Virginia or further north, probably a costal river to have stripers, but they do stock them in fresh water so not necessarly.


----------



## AAR

There's striped bass in Alabama. I think the lake up around Cullman is best (can't think of the dang name!), but they're also in the Alabama River and really most of the big rivers in Alabama from what I'm told.

You could also catch trout just below the sipsey dam (Alabama Game and Fish release them every 5 weeks). That lake that the name escapes me is so deep that the water they release from the bottom of that dam is cold enough such that it will support trout.


----------



## Chris V

There isn't just striped bass in bama, theres BIG striped bass. I have a couple friends that live near smith lake that have caught them over 50lbs. I'd fight hard too if I was a salt water fish stuck in fresh water.

Great fish and pic Doc! I've been wanting to go catch a striper for a long time and that may have motivated me to make a trip.


----------



## pompanopete

Nice Doc.... had to be fun. I used to catch stripers in SC from my bass boat. Puts up a great fight. lol bet you missed your Hobie


----------



## Brandonshobie

I belive Doc is in my home state of Tennessee. My dad landed a 54 pound striper a 47 pound muskie and a 9 pound ''male rainbow trout'' all in middle Tennessee. The biggest striper I got was 24 pounds I was way young when I fished for them.


----------



## Robin

Great Fishin'..........................

Robin


----------



## AAR

54 lb stripper? Was that at Arety's?


----------



## Chris V

AAR said:


> 54 lb stripper? Was that at Arety's?


Would have to be an asian or underage to be just 54lbs


----------



## Brandonshobie

AAR said:


> 54 lb stripper? Was that at Arety's?


He caught it at the Gallatin TN steam plant. He caught the muskie and trout at Dale Hollow Lake where the world record small mouth was caught. No fish has ever been caught at a strip club maybe crabs???


----------



## AAR

Chris V said:


> Would have to be an asian or underage to be just 54lbs


Or an amputee!

Rimshot!


----------



## AAR

Brandonshobie said:


> He caught it at the Gallatin TN steam plant. He caught the muskie and trout at Dale Hollow Lake where the world record small mouth was caught. No fish has ever been caught at a strip club maybe crabs???


You have clearly never spent any time at the booby bars on Bragg Blvd!!


----------



## Farmer

We fished the Halston River and Boone Lake near Kingsport, Tennessee.

Ben is a heck of a fisherman. We used planers to keep the two live bait apart. Here is a pic of Ben fishing for carp with hook only in a trash line.:001_huh:

I was hoping someone brought up the strippers versus stripers.....


----------



## ycanti

Awesome , that's a mobile bay fish right lol


----------



## Wilbur

Just saw the post Doc. Wow! Good job. You know how to find the fish no matter where you are. I'll have to figure out where to fish in Knoxville and take my kayak on my next trip up there.


----------



## pwisenut

That's a nice striper! I live 5 minutes from Smith Lake and have been out there on my kayak the last 2 saturday nights hunting striper. Nothing to show yet, but you just motivated me to try it again this weekend.


----------



## Night Wing

That's a beautiful striper photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tabasco40

smith lake is the lake you are looking for i believe


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nice fish!!
Heres a few we got out of the river
View attachment 30322


View attachment 30323


View attachment 30324


----------

